# Skyline pics!!



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey guys , I just started dealing with a new Japanese used car dealer and they have a wide selection of skylines.
Here's the full listing just scroll down the list of Nissan models on the left side and then click on the stock number above the pics.
Great eye candy.
http://www.sb-trading.co.jp/sbt/car-company/nissan/nissanFramest.htm


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

No GTR's though.
Here's my favorite http://www.sb-trading.co.jp/sbt/car-company/nissan/skyline/AY-22.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Yep, that body kit RAWKS. To bad its a GTS. If it was a GTR I would have bought it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Hiya,

Im new to this Forum! had a look at those links..very very nice!! 

I live in Australia.Im 18, 19 in august...and have not very long ago baught an R34 from the dealership that i work at that imports jap cars.
heres a few piccys of my baby b4 i did her up!! 




























I know she dont look like much in these pics since that was jus after i got her n hadnt had much of a chance to do it up..but yeah.. 

xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

I normal do not like R34s, but yours is set up pretty nice:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

that isnt the normal RB series motor.... what is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

its a RB30DETT

got to the members rides page and have a good look at it

xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

it just has one of those damn new engine covers..... which most new cars come with....

I really hate those damn covers


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

infrared said:


> *No GTR's though. *


Hey, not all Skylines have to be GTRs to be good cars. Other models can be just as much fun depending upon the use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

To tell you the truth the RB30DETT is nothing but a tricked out VG30DET i honestly prefer the RB26DETT, but your ride is nice as hell, you are one lucky bastard  is that Neo V V L i see?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

which car are you talkin about? with the VE engine?


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

sweet ride! congrats, i'm jealous!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

scourge said:


> *Hey, not all Skylines have to be GTRs to be good cars. Other models can be just as much fun depending upon the use. *


Hey I agree 
Didnt cha notice I have a R32 GTS


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Ahhhhhh, I didn't see that. Good choice. Damn good choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

NOt all cars have to be gtr? What are you high? The best skylines are GTRs. They are all around better then the GTS'.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

This spoken from someone who doesn't even own a Skyline much less know that the GTR is not the best at everything. American people who think they are Skyline experts while having ing NO experience.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well.. true.... just because the GTS-T have a single turbo doesnt mean that its a shitty car. 
A skyline is a skyline...... however, there are such drastic differences between the "base" model and the GTR or even VSPEC, they still have the basic same body styling and same series engine.

Think of a B13.... you think Sentra, but if you say a Skyline isn't a Skyline unless its a GTR, then it would be like saying a Sentra isn't a Sentra unless its an SE-R.

Your opinions.. which don't make alot of sense... end up making you look like idiots to someone like scourge who actually owns a Skyline.

I have never seen a real Skyline.... and I have never been close to one, but the basic fact that a Nissan Skyline, no matter what model, is indeed a Skyline.

You could turn an GTS into an GTR if you wanted to, but think about it..... its a Skyline either way


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

THis is a reply to scourge

HOw do you know i dont have a skyline? JUst because i dont tell you guys what kind of car i have doesnt mean i dont have a skyline. BEsides, you should stop trying to be one of those "americans who think they know everything about skylines" when in reality, you dont know much.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

the_4gotten1 said:


> *THis is a reply to scourge
> 
> HOw do you know i dont have a skyline?*


Its obvious you don't. You talk like a child and say completely stupid crap about something you have no knowledge about. 

Children....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

OK, maybe you're right about me being a new driver, but my thoughts are my opinoins, and not to be insulted with by others. BUt i do have some knowledge of skylines.

TO proxlamus:: I didnt say that a skyline isn't a skyline without it being gtr. I just said that i think that the GTR's are better in most cases then GTS'.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"They are all around better then the GTS"

this is different IMHO opinion than

"GTR's are better in most cases then GTS"

I think you need a lesson in manners, then a lesson in cars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

ONe word. DRift.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

the_4gotten1 said:


> *ONe word. DRift. *


You can still drift a GTR (if that's what your implying) even with the 4WD, takes alot of practice, skill and self control, from what I hear.

But RWD is much more fun for just hanging out the back end.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

IM not saying that gtr's cant drift, im saying that it is easier to drift in a gts since it is not a 4wd car. HAve you ever tried drifting in a 4wd or awd car? IT's pretty hard for me.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

I think he meant that just because a Skyline is not a GTR, doesn't mean it isn't any good. No one would disagree the GTR is king, but the other models (GTS, GTSt, GTT etc) are excellent cars in their own right...

Agree that GTR's are better than GTS's in most cases - they should be, they cost twice as much!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

why are all the skylines on that site so cheap, and there was a z32 fairlady for 4500!? very confused over here, cant be the whol car theyre selling.


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

How much would shipping be to the states? that R32 would make a nice track day car,even if the shipping is the same price as the car i would still consider buying one.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

1. Skylines are only expensive in Maylasia and the US. The former is due to restrictive taxes and the latter is due to restrictive laws that the car must meet. A quality R32 GTR can be had for under $15,000USD.

2. Shipping a car to the US runs around $2500USD. Contact a local RI and get more details.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

is it possible to get a skyline with the steering wheel on the left side, or change it over to the left side, or does motorex do this type of thing also?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

You can get an R33 swapped over to LHD via a Bluebird dash. Its expensive and not really worth it IMO. Look, driving a RHD is not that hard. If you can't manage it, maybe you shouldn't be driving.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

hey guys i dunno how to add pics into this reply thing but anyways, i drive a GTR 33 and i think that the GTR is more usable on a race track than a GTS-t. that is just my opinion (bear in mind that the race GTRs used in the Jap Grand Touring Championship are all RWD).
in the end i think it all comes down to the driver.
drifting a GTR is not as hard as you'd imagine. it is classified as a 4wd but in reality, the car spends most of its life as a RWD, engaging 4wd through Atessa only when necessary, like when the rear end kicks loose, to help you create those long power slides.
i have drifted my GTR and it's not that hard considering i'm pushing 450hp. all you got to do is find a nice corner, get the revs up, then just floor it to kick the rear end out.
oh and play_bunnie, that is a neo25, not the rb30. and rb30s did not come with twin turbos.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Drifting a standard GTR is possible, but it isn't as easy as driving a RWD only car - and this stands to reason - the whole point about drifting is to lose the back end (essentially) while everything on board a GTR (HICAS, ATTESSA etc) is doing it's damned best to keep the car (and the back end) in check! 

Although, it is possible to disable HICAS and ATTESSA and run the car purely in 2WD mode - some people do this and there are a few Skylines in my area that drift. Even so, most of these aren't GTR's...

IMHO "horses for courses" - the Skyline GTR is a great track car - a real monster, but drifting is better left to RWD cars such as the 180SX, Silvia, 86's, RX7's and the like.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

agreed. even dorikin tsuchiya keiichi said this when he reviewed the GTR. "the handling is scary. the closest you can ever come to a race car." 
and yes u can buy attessa and hicas locks to disable them on the 33 and 34 as they are controlled by the ecu and hicas computers. on the 32 it's just a fuse to disable.
but i do not think this is a big issue, it's just a matter of knowing where and when in a corner to floor it. the car has to be fed the accelerator smoothly to ensure that the rear end does kick out. the GTR 32 is the car that behaves most like a RWD. however, from most of my experience and research with GTRs, the attessa and hicas tends to allow the rear end to kick out before the computer (for the attessa not hicas) delivers torque to the front wheels for a split second to keep everything in check, letting u achieve the power slides.
it is designed to be a track car essentially, but check out how tsuchiya drives them. if you have kazaa, download the GTR 32 promotional ad, car is driven by him. 
or better yet, the top gear GTR 34 car review. beautiful tail slides from the GTR. and there's another video, where tsuchiya drives the 34 and slides it around on a public road.
that said, i still agree that it is not easy to drift a GTR. drifting would be better off left to the fully RWD cars.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's a gorgeous car Play_Bunnie. Wish I was that lucky, 
 .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*once again some ppl do not know about my japan*

hello, scourge you are the man , i would take my GTS-T FR anyday then GTR, all american know is GT-R, well try GT-R in japan with your AWD the FR will beat it , for all you people only know our japanese country by Tokyo extreme racer. 

There is alot of things all you GT3 video game players get your knowledge from dont know, I dont even want to start with the flip with s15. scourge know what i talk about , he understands japan. prop for scourge


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Play_Bunnie said:


> *Hiya,
> 
> Im new to this Forum! had a look at those links..very very nice!!
> 
> ...


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

sorry to disappoint u takeshi, but i'm not american. i'm not australian. i'm not even white. i'm an asian who has been living with asian car culture for the past 23 years and i noe very well wat japan is like.
i have been living with EVOs n WRXs all my life, not to mention all variants of the silvia, so i'm not stranger to wat an FR can do. and i not only know of the GTR but i also know that the SUPRA and NSX have been winning the JGTC competitions. 
i was just trying to say that the GTR can be drifted, as can all 4wd and was just trying to point out the GTR is not all time 4WD like the EVO or WRX.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thats true because the gtr 4wheel drive skyline are mostly rear wheel drive cars anyways.... the evo and wrx get the power from the front two


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

id take a GTS-T..
nice drifter


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

there's one more reason I prefer the GTS. I have a friend who has a R32 GTR and 2 a R33 GTS-T. 
He told me he bought the second one as his daily driver since a full tank of gas would only last a day in the GTR.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

scourge said:


> *You can get an R33 swapped over to LHD via a Bluebird dash. Its expensive and not really worth it IMO. Look, driving a RHD is not that hard. If you can't manage it, maybe you shouldn't be driving. *


the main problem i hear happening is that ppl tend to "pull" their hand in to go into 1st gear, thus when they are driving RHD cars they pull the left arm in & accidentally go into 5th gear

a friend of mine, when in Japan owned an R33 GT-R, & said after driving all day he got used to the shifting. but it was the turn signal stalk & windshield wipers lever he never got used to - he'd signal left turn, but his wipers would come on; it rained & he was signaling right turn.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

not all of us can afford a gtr, by the way what do you drive?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*RB30DETT*



> To tell you the truth the RB30DETT is nothing but a tricked out VG30DET


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo way!!! How can a V6 engine be turned into a strait six by being tricked out?!?! Its a completely diffrent engine!!!! Argh!!!!

No Skyline except the Australian built 4 Door and Station wagon R31 Skylines came with the RB30 -- And that was only a RB30E....not turbo's, no double overhead cam....there was a version of the RB30...the RB30ET which came with a single T03 turbo....this was never used in any Nissan car......only in the Holden VL Commodore (Holden is owned by GM). The Holden VL Commodre also used the basic RB30E as its base engine. 

According to the local story Holden needed a Unleaded power plant for their new version of the Commodore (the model before, the VK, needed leaded fuel in its all Australian engine) in the mid to late 80's and got Nissan to design and build them the RB30E...If anybody has a diffrent version of this story I'll gladly hear it! Also a special deal was done to make sure that no Nissan car would get a Turbo version of the RB30......This engine is very very powerful and some VL Commodre Turbos are running 8's......single turbo, single overhead cam.....

But! To get back on topic a RB30DETT can be "built" by using a RB30E/RB30ET block and putting a RB25/26 head on it (The bore is the same on the 25,26 and 30....they bolt strait on) and a RB26DETT exhaust manifold with twin turbos......so it is possible he has one....from looking at it in a pic there is virtually no way you can tell the diffrence...look at this pic of a RB30DET in a VL Commodore Calais....










I have seen this car and can tell you its a REAL RB30DET NOT a RB25 (thats what printed on the rocker cover)...to tell the diffrence you need to look on the lower left side of the block and you will see printed "RB30" Also the RB30 Block is slightly higher than the RB25/26 blocks......

Also on the topic "when is a skyline not a skyline" they are also nice including the station wagons....but since a lot of people here use R31's, DR30's and the older ones a daily drivers they have been neglected and rusted out....


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*basically same*

i agree w/ the guy talking bout gts' are just as fun. THe GTS jsut does not have the twin turbo, it still has a tubo and 280 hp, nad it's RWD not AWD, in my opinion i like RWD better, so the GTR's aren't that much better, i'd get the GTS, b/c it's cheaper also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

280steveX said:


> *the main problem i hear happening is that ppl tend to "pull" their hand in to go into 1st gear, thus when they are driving RHD cars they pull the left arm in & accidentally go into 5th gear
> 
> a friend of mine, when in Japan owned an R33 GT-R, & said after driving all day he got used to the shifting. but it was the turn signal stalk & windshield wipers lever he never got used to - he'd signal left turn, but his wipers would come on; it rained & he was signaling right turn. *


hahaha I had the same problem with blinkers and wipers... but after a while you get use to it....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Well, I grew up with RHD, can't complain.......but I have heaps of trouble driving any Yank/Euro import......same problem except 
I can't get used to LHD! Why dont car manufactures just make a dash like the VL and put the wiper control on one of the satellite switches......

Its just you get used to what you learn to drive in the first place....


----------



## Moppa (Apr 17, 2004)

*Must have GT-R*

I live in Aust and finally on my full license. Had to put up with doin up a VL Commodore. Pathetic....Only good thing bout it was the engine. Can any of you guys help me out with links to a good importer.
Its [email protected]


----------

